# CTF Essen Kray am Samstag 20.02.10



## fra226 (10. Februar 2010)

hallo,

fährt jemand die CTF mit....

http://www.blitzkray.de/Menue/menue.html

gruß frank


----------



## SBIKERC (10. Februar 2010)

wusst ich bislang gar nix von...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3radfahrer (10. Februar 2010)

Wieviel Hömes hat die lange Strecke denn?

Wird dann auch wieder die lange Strecke gesperrt wie letzten Samstag in Dortmund?


----------



## hellvis (10. Februar 2010)

ich zitiere die webseite:
_Die kürzere, *34 km Strecke*, mit einer Gesamtsteigung von 360 m und max. 14% Steigung, meist über einfach zu befahrende und breite Wege geführt, ist auch für Einsteiger und Familien geeignet._

_Die längere *Strecke, 54 km*, *1296 m Steigung* und *max., 26% Steigung* verlangt__ in der Regel schon mehr fahrerisches Können sowie Fahrradbeherrschung auf vergleichsweise anspruchsvollerem Terrain._ 

strecke:
http://www.speichensport.de/media/a0509d4e6e35cdc1ffff8e0bac144226.pdf


mich würde mal interessieren, was da unter "fahrerisches Können sowie Fahrradbeherrschung auf vergleichsweise anspruchsvollerem Terrain " verstanden wird.


----------



## 3radfahrer (10. Februar 2010)

Danke! Geile Strecke! Da war ich sogar schonmal. Da werd ich doch glatt mal mitfahren. Endlich mal ne vernünftige Strecke für diesen Winter!


----------



## 3radfahrer (13. Februar 2010)

Hi,

habs doch geahnt. Lange Strecke abgesagt. Super!!! 

Weiss denn einer wieviele Höhenmeter die 45km Strecke hat. Lohnt es sich???


----------



## wozibo (13. Februar 2010)

hellvis schrieb:


> mich würde mal interessieren, was da unter "fahrerisches Können sowie Fahrradbeherrschung auf vergleichsweise anspruchsvollerem Terrain " verstanden wird.


Ich würde das mal mit 'nicht ausschließlich Fostautobahn' übersetzen. Aber Du bist doch aus der Gegend, also sollte Dir die Streckenkarte doch alles sagen...


----------



## killer_karpfen (13. Februar 2010)

weis jemand was das kostet wenn man sich da als 16 Jähriger Azubi anmeldet? kann man sich da vor ort anmelden? ist mein erstes "rennen"


----------



## killer_karpfen (14. Februar 2010)

Weis jemand ob man die 44 km Strecke auch mit einem 28 Zoll Crossbike absolvieren kann? Mein Vater würde nämlich auch gerne mitfahren


----------



## skaster (14. Februar 2010)

killer_karpfen schrieb:


> weis jemand was das kostet wenn man sich da als 16 Jähriger Azubi anmeldet? kann man sich da vor ort anmelden? ist mein erstes "rennen"


Das wird dir wohl nur jemand von Blitz Kray sagen können, zwischen 0,- und 4.-  ist wohl für unter 18-jährige alles drin, dazu kommt noch ein Pfand für die Rückennummer, ich denke auch so um  die 4 .
Anmeldungen zu CTF's finden immer vor Ort statt.



killer_karpfen schrieb:


> Weis jemand ob man die 44 km Strecke auch mit einem 28 Zoll Crossbike absolvieren kann? Mein Vater würde nämlich auch gerne mitfahren



Wenn mich meine Ortskenntnisse nicht täuschen scheint die gesamte Strecke über Asphalt, "Schotter/"Brechsand" und Waldwege zu führen, sollte also auch mit einem Crossrad zu machen sein, wobei bei den derzeitigen Wegeverhältnissen ein MTB die klar bessere Alternative ist.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## killer_karpfen (14. Februar 2010)

> Wenn mich meine Ortskenntnisse nicht täuschen scheint die gesamte Strecke über Asphalt, "Schotter/"Brechsand" und Waldwege zu führen



Ich zweifel nicht an deine Kenntnisse aber im internet steht 





> _ mehr fahrerisches Können sowie Fahrradbeherrschung auf vergleichsweise anspruchsvollerem Terrain._



Kann vielleicht noch jemand etwas dazu berichten? Nicht das mein Vater da nachher mitfährt und nicht weiter kommt. Er ist leider kein mountainbiker sondern fährt nur waldwege und straße. Darum auch nur ein Crossbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (14. Februar 2010)

sagen wir so
eine CTF ist eine massentaugliche MTB Veranstalltung, vorallem die CTFs im Winter sind meist auf Wegen die man bei jeden Wetter fahren kann -> sprich Schotterwege und Feldewege etc.


----------



## killer_karpfen (14. Februar 2010)

Dann denke ich mal wenn der Schnee nicht zu tief ist schaft er es wohl mit seinem Bike. 

So wie du das schreibst hört es sich so an als wären es eher "langweilige" Wege. Lohnt sich die Teilnahme trotzdem?


----------



## Deleted 83484 (14. Februar 2010)

das klingt ja interessant.....

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, bin ich dabei!!


----------



## killer_karpfen (15. Februar 2010)

*Thema hoch hol*


----------



## Deleted 83484 (15. Februar 2010)

Ich kenne bisher nur die CTF in Essen-Steele und bin davon sehr begeistert...super Organisation, super Strecke....

sind beide von der Strecke her vergleichbar....vom Anspruch her??


----------



## SBIKERC (18. Februar 2010)

kann gut sein das mein Vater und ich dabei sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (20. Februar 2010)

Bin doch nicht dabei.....


----------



## SBIKERC (20. Februar 2010)

so Wetter war gut, Strecke war gut ausgeschildert, die Verpflegungsstelle war auch gut bestückt, landschaftlich wars schön

nur keine Start Nr weil Sicherheitsnadeln fehlten (kann man die nicht schnell besorgen  )
und die Strecke war ehr was fürs Tourenräder als wie fürs MTB

trotzdem ganz nettes Grundlagentraining


!!!habe die kleine Runde als GPS Track aufgezeichnet!!!


----------



## killer_karpfen (20. Februar 2010)

Strecke war zwar mehr Straße als Wald oder Schotterwege, aber dennoch supper Strecke. Hat richtig spaß gemacht. Ich bin die 33 km Strecke gefahren, bzw. wollte. Am Ende meiner Tour standen 38 km. Bin aber irgend ein Weg auch 2 mal gefahren . 
Hat mich jemand an einer Bushaltestelle gesehn? Silbernes Merida Bike ca 5 Kilometer vorm Finish. Mir ist die Kette gerissen . Aber zum Glück konnte mich mein "Teamwagen" abholen

Fazit: Trotz gerissener Ketter eine tolle Tour


----------

